# Farewell Sweet Zoe



## rhaya_admin (Sep 28, 1999)

Our Zoe passed away yesterday. She died naturally and went so quickly and peacefully it looked like she was just sleeping. It's a sad time for our family but we realize it was her time to let go. She was very loved and is now greatly missed. As I have explained to my children, "She is not really gone. Her beautiful Spirit rests deep within our own hearts & minds."

We love you Zoe.

_Nov. 8, 1996 to Jan. 22, 2009
Rest in Peace sweet old girl._

I founded this site for my Atlas and Zoe many many years ago. It's the end of an era for me. Here's a photo of my old Atlas and my sweet sweet Zoe Girl. I miss you both terribly.

Rhaya


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Awww...


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss
It is so hard when we lose them but you are right they are never far away always in our hearts.... 
Both dogs are beautiful and that is a great picture
They were both very lucky to have a wonderful parent like you
and I am glad you started this site I have used it so much

I will pray for peace for you


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Rhaya, I am very sorry to hear of your sweet girl's passing. Your dogs' legacies live on in this wonderful board you've created.








Atlas and Zoe.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Oh, I am SO sorry Rhaya. They were both such beautiful dogs.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Rest sweet, dear Zoe. Rhaya, wishing you comfort and peace during this painful time. I agree with Diana, Zoe







continues on







in the helpful, supportive, caring forum that you have created with her and Atlas in mind. 

Wishing you and your family the best during this time.


----------



## jesmagmisty (Jul 13, 2001)

Rhaya, I'm so sorry you have lost Zoe. You were so fortunate to have her so long. She was a beautiful girl and Atlas was so handsome. I love the pic you posted of them together. I hope time will heal your heart. I know it hurts for a long time.








Robbie


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: DianaM Your dogs' legacies live on in this wonderful board you've created.


So very true!
Many thoughts and prayers to you and your family.

What gorgeous dogs


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Zoe. This site is a tribute of your Mom's love for you and Atlas!


----------



## rhaya_admin (Sep 28, 1999)

Thank you so very much everyone. It really means a lot to us right now.

rhaya


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Rhaya, I've always felt dogs leave us when we're most vulnerable. Zoe will remain in your heart and bring back fond memories. My sincere sympathies to you and your family at this sad time. RIP sweet angel.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

this board is a tribute to the legacy of atlas and zoe, it is such a wealth of knowledge and has helped so many people and so many dogs. 

no matter how long we have them, it's never long enough. take care, many blessings.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Rhaya, I am sorry for the loss of Zoe. 

Val


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Rhaya,
I am so very sorry.

You and your family are in my heart.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> </span>







I am so sorry for your loss. What beautiful dogs they both were.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss....they leave us much too soon

Lee


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

So sorry for your loss.If they were with us for a thousand years it would be not be long enough.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

RIP Zoe Girl.... I'm so very sorry!!!








Atlas will be waiting for you at the bridge.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Rhaya.
I am so sorry for the pain your family must be feeling. The love we learn from our dogs makes us better people years after they've left us.
Zoe's gift to all of us, through your love,was this site.
I have helped some, but have learned much more, met great people, and have a great group to walk with in my area.
Thank you so much.
Zoe will continue to live on for many, many years.
Sending support from the Dimock pack, past and present, your way.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Rhaya, I am so sorry for your loss. They leave such a big hole in our hearts when they leave.

But what a legacy these two have left. Because of this forum I've become involved in rescue, made friends and rescue contacts across the country, and will probably have to go into therapy if this forum ever goes away! Thank you for providing us with this wonderful place to come to where we all share not only a love of this breed, but for all creatures great and small.


----------



## rhaya_admin (Sep 28, 1999)

> Originally Posted By: KShort
> 
> But what a legacy these two have left. Because of this forum I've become involved in rescue, made friends and rescue contacts across the country, and will probably have to go into therapy if this forum ever goes away! Thank you for providing us with this wonderful place to come to where we all share not only a love of this breed, but for all creatures great and small.


Thank you all. I have been overwhelmed with special thoughts today from alot of wonderful people. This site is a remarkable place and it will stay as it is for many many years to come. 12 years ago when I started it I never thought it would grow into what it has. In saying that, I was the one who started it for my beautiful dogs Atlas and Zoe but it is all of you and the wonderful volunteers who donate their time who have brought it to where it is today. Anyway, thanks again. It means so much to me right now.

_Please everyone, give your dogs extra hugs tonight._









Rhaya


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Dear Rhaya, I am so sorry to read of your loss in the passing of sweet Zoe. She can keep Altas company now - I remember your post about Atlas - that time has passed too quickly.

RIP, Zoe.







..... And hugs to your family in their sorrow.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet Zoe. May you take comfort in the memories of the wonderful time you shared. 

Take good care. 

I am heading out with my older dog now and I will give her a special kiss and hug in honor of Zoe.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Rhaya,
So sorry on the passing of your sweet old gal.








What a beautiful pic of the 2 of them together, may they RIP & never ever be forgotten. Thoughts & Prayers are with your family at this hard time. Why can't they just live forever..........









BTW, from reading this post, you are the creator of this wonderful forum ? I always wondered who all was involved or ran this site ? This is the only GSD board I belong to, always have, always will (I hope), such a wonderful place ! Thanks & you have helped so many with it !


----------



## Helly (Mar 31, 2008)

Such beautiful dogs...I'm so very sorry for your loss


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Please accept my heartfelt condolences on the loss of your beautiful Zoe.

When I think of the number of dogs that have been saved through the efforts of the folks on this board it simply boggles my mind.

So, sweet Zoe, your legacy is beyond compare.


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

big hugs, your babies are gorgeous, when our GSD mix passed away 2 years go we took all the pictures we had and made an album and a collage in memory of him and the kids enjoy looking through it and remembering.


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

Zoe, now you are Atlas can be together again and play continusly.
She will continue to watch over your family always.
Our hearts and prayers go out to you and your family at this dificult time.
Thank you for starting this wonderful site.


----------



## Strana1 (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Hugs to you and your family.
Sweet Zoe run free with your brother Atlas...


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Zoe's star will be lighting up the skies tonight.

I am so sorry for your loss of Zoe. She and Atlas will live on forever through this board - what a tribute to them.

















Zoe Atlas


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Rhaya,

I am very sorry for your loss.







Zoe. 

Thank you also for this wonderful forum. I cannot find the words to tell you how life changing it has been for this stay at home Mom. It is the only forum I belong to. It is my link to an outside world where there are people that love GSD's and dogs the way I do. It has become much more than dogs. It is support. In a healthy way, hope I do not sound obessive. It is hard to describe. 
I had 2 dogs vomitting at 2 AM, after getting them stable I came here...people were there. 
I am volunteering for rescues and other progams.
Like Lea (Remo) said on an earlier post, it boggles the mind at how many dogs and PEOPLE this forum has helped. 

Thank you Atlas and Zoe, your memories will always live on here.







Hugs to you and your family rhaya.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

sharing your sorrow...


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm sorry Rhaya. 

Today, you and your family are held in the arms of the thousands whom you have helped.







. Atlas and Zoe leave a more meaningful legacy than many humans due to your efforts. May that give you comfort as you grieve for your beautiful girl.

Lori


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I am sorry for your loss of Zoe. 

She will be greeted at the bridge by the spirit of thousands of dogs who have lived a better life, were saved from early death, and had a more peaceful passing because of this board. 

Thank you, Zoe and Atlas. 

Please take care.


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

Zoe, whose name means life, continues to give life to all of us here.

Thank you Rhaya, I hope that you get some real comfort from the good you're doing.

Mary Jane


----------



## wicked1996 (Aug 28, 2002)

Rhaya, I'm so sorry to hear about Zoe.







I remember that picture. It's a beautiful shot of both of your dogs.

I'm glad she went peacefully and at home. She had a wonderful long life with you and your family. She will always be with you.

R.I.P Sweet Zoe.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Oh Rhaya I just saw this. I'm so sorry to hear of Zoe's passing. She was a beautiful girl and must have made a great impression on you for you to found this site. May she and Atlas both live on in the great community you created.


----------



## cainsmomma (Jan 29, 2006)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. She was so beautiful. She will be waiting for you at the bridge. My thoughts and prayers are will you and your family.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

As many others have said – Atlas and Zoe’s legacy will live on through the people and dogs that call this board home.


----------



## valleydog (Jan 18, 2005)

My heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

All my condolences. Im so sorry. 







Zoe
Its so hard to lose them


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I am so very sorry for your loss. I hope that you find comfort in all the memories you created when she was with you. 
Hugs,


----------



## momto3k9s (Mar 2, 2005)

I am so sorry.







It's so hard to lose our furbabies. It's like a piece of us goes with them.


----------



## Caitlin (Mar 28, 2005)

So sorry to hear of this Rhaya.









She lived quite a wonderful, long life, with a very dedicated owner.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I am very sorry for your loss, Rhaya.
Run free beautiful Zoe...


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

What gorgeous dogs you had. Thanks so much to those special 2 for you to start this site. May all their memories surround you and give you peace.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry you lost your beautiful Zoe, my condolences to you and all who loved her.

I can't think of a better tribute to both Atlas and Zoe than this wonderful site you've set up and maintain. Information from the Health area helped me several times, including adding several years to Kelly's life, so THANK YOU!!!
Rest in Peace Zoe and Atlas!!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

How did I miss this???? 

I am so sorry Rhaya! You are probably now just beginning to feel a little less numb but will miss her a long time. (((HGS)))


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

very sorry about your loss hugs


----------



## Amy (Feb 18, 2001)

I'm sorry for your loss Rhaya.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I am so sorry you lost your girl. What a beautiful picture.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Atlas and Zoe will live on forever in this board.


----------

